# Keiner tanzt mir auf die Nase.



## gonzalo attenborough

*KEINER TANZ MIR AUF DER NASE*. No tengo contexto pero creo que la frase explica por si sola no?


----------



## spanien

Una pequenya correctura:

Keiner tanzt mir auf der Nase.


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, la expresión completa es _jemandem auf der Nase *herum*tanzen = traer a alguien al retortero***_

aquí/en tu frase --> _keiner tanzt mir auf der Nase *herum*_

que no sé cuánto sentido tendrá por sí solo (=¿nadie me trae al retortero? No permito que lo hagan ?)

 ¿Dónde te encontraste la frase?
***¿Vos lo dirías así, o hay otra forma más común allá para expresar esa idea?


----------



## heidita

No conozco la expresión que sugiere sigi, en España se dice: *nadie me toma el pelo.*


----------



## Sidjanga

Las dos expresiones no significan lo mismo, Heidi.

_ Jemandem auf der Nase herumtanzen_ es más bien hacer con la otra persona lo que te apetezca, no respetar sus intereses ni su dignidad, hacerle hacer una cosa en un momento y cambiar de idea y hacerle hacer otra cosa en el siguiente, de forma arbitraria, como una forma de "tratamiento", no como broma o burla.
No es lo mismo que _tomarle el pelo a alguien_.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Sigianga ya que no conozco la expresion "traer al retortero" que te parece una traduccion vernacula a "jemanden auf der nase herumtanzen" dar vuelta (a alguien) como a una media? Que se lo manipula facilmente.


----------



## heidita

Ya sé lo que significa, y sigo pensando que lo mejor es *Tomar el pelo*, que es lo que hace una persona que no respeta y hace lo que le da la gana.

¿Y dónde se dice lo de_ retortero_? Veo que Gonzalo tampoco lo conoce.

(Sigianga, ich komme aus Westfalen)


----------



## heidita

No, Gonzalo, a ver:

Meine Frau tanzt mir auf der Nase herum.

Eso significa, que ella hace lo que le da la gana, y que no te hace ni caso, o sea, te toma el pelo y se ríe de ti.

Mira un ejemplo muy bueno:

Natürlich muss es nicht nur Paris wurmen, dass ein Staat wie Iran mit seinen nuklearen Ambitionen dem gesamten Globus *auf der Nase herumtanzen* kann.) 
...que Iran con sus ambiciones tome el pelo a todo el mundo. 

No se me ocurre ninguna expresión mejor.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Lejos de querer polemico, a mi modesto entender, almenos por estas latitudes dar vuelta a alguien como a una media, significa que se lo manipula, que se lo dirge facilmente, mientras que tomar el pelo, dennota burla, befa. En cualquier casome dieron una gran mano porque honestamente no tenia la mas palida idea sobre el significado de eta frase.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Disculpen los errores/horrores ortograficos. Una vez que mando mis respuestas me horrorizo.


----------



## heidita

Aquí no sería esto, Gonzalo, pero tú mismo.


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, yo creo que también dependerá del contexto.
Para mí, _an der Nase herumführen_ significa -básicamente- no exactamente manipular, pero sí tratar a alguien/encargarle cosas de forma arbitraria, porque sí, porque a mí me apetece, o también (de esta manera) volverlo loco.
En ocasiones podrá estar cerca de _tomar el pelo_, o pueden ser aplicables las dos expresiones, aunque, desde mi punto de vista, entonces también siempre con matices distintos.

Si les interesa, veamos qué nos dirán al lado; no pude resistir la tentación de abrir otro hilo.

Saludos, y buenas noches.


----------



## blumefh

Hola!

Yo pensaba que significaba algo literalmente parecido al alemán: tocar las narices, pensé que era sinónimo más o menos de nerven.


----------



## heidita

Hombre, ¡¡eso sí me parece buena idea!!

Gonzalo, no sé si esta expresión es conocida allá. Es bastante parecido.


----------



## Tundra

¡Claro!, nadie me toca las narices es perfecto.

Saludos


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

la expresion tocar las narices, se puede llegar a entender -suena muy español-. De todas formas gracias a todos ustedes ahora interpreto el significado de la pregunta en cuestion. Gracias


----------

